# Need Help Fast Please Help Please Help



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok got home today have problems, fish are at the top of the tank looks like trying to get air, and got looking and i have these little white things all in the tank, on the walls, the gravel there are white, have little tenticls from there head hav no idea what they are need help and what do i do here is a pic







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

update, lost one fish already the fish looked really stressed, if anyone has a clue and can help i would really appreciat it a bunch


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First things first do a quick 25% water change with dechlorinated water. How long has the tank been set up? Can you give us water parameters (ammonia, nitrites and nitrates)

The little white things is hydra. Harmless if they are small and some fish will eat them. I have also had mystery snails to eat them.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

You really need to add some aeration to your tank! the fish are at the top gasping because they are not getting enough air from the water.. the little white things are larva from bugs that are laying eggs in the tank, had the same issue a while back. Many very common and mostly harmless bugs do this. That doesn't mean they can't cause a problem, but I think you need to take a look at the Oxygen issue first!! Your fish are gasping!! They are not getting the Oxygen they need from the water!! Add an airstone, or a bubble bar NOW.. if that doesn't do the trick, THEN take a look at the "bugs" in the tank... Good luck!!


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

Something I forgot to tell you. After adding the air stone or bubble bar, you may find a rise in ammonia or nitrite. Do a normal water change and add some BB. There are many products on the market that address this problem. DON'T FORGET TO TEST YOUR WATER!!! And continue small water changes when the levels get too high, and don't forget to add the BB, eventually your water will stabalize. Good Luck!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bugs? lol

Gasping at the top doesn't always mean there is a lack of oxygen in the water. Most of the time it means "something" is in the water...ammonia, nitrites, chemical, etc..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

And its hydra as op says they have tentacles on the head and that is what hydra is.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i did the water change and just added the dechlorinator for water, got 90% of the little white things out, checked water everthing is normal, gotta wait a few days to get the air pump hooked up, gotta get a new one and my schedule this week is 12 hours shifts so hope everthing is gonna be ok


----------



## jmodine (Apr 17, 2011)

yes gasping at tank doesnt mean lack of oxygen. both problems tell me you are not keeping up with your water change. hydra are virtually harmless. if anything free food for fish. and they will only apear when there is plenty of wasted food and by products for them to eat. so tast amonia nitrates and adjust properly. keep up on water changes and vacume your gravel. do at least a 25% water every 3-4 days until its back in balance. and again vacume your gravel when you change your water. jrman83 has it right and so does susankat you need to know your parameters


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

Had the same (little white things)..LOL... in my tank awhile back. I did 1 GAL. W/C every day,, Just to vac. the sup..Non of my plants are "Planted". most flout. I do not go to deep into my sup. , just to git all of the (little white things). Like what was said before, W/C & TEST YOUR WATER!!*w3


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

PS. Don't think you need air if you have "live plants" Or do part. W/C.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok did water change again and tested water and here is what i got for results, i dont understand this at all other than Ph and ammonia so here are the results
PH.7.2
Ammonia..0
Nitrite.. .25
nitrate.. 5.0
i have live plants (dont have a clue what is what gonna get help on that) black skirt tetra and olive nurtle snails in it,,,,,,,what should my results be at for a good healthy thank


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok.. Nitrite (NO2) is produced in the aquarium by the biological filter.Beneficial bacteria in biological filter convert toxic ammonia into nitrate(also toxic) The bio-filter then converts Nitrite into nitrate(NO3) ... Nitrite will prevent fish from carrying on normal respiration. Even small traces can stress fish. I don't use this but you can try Stress Zyme* to help. Do the water changes .. PS also try Nitra-Zorb,, a rechargeable filtration materiel that removes Nitrite.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its ammonia to nitrite to nitrate. Nitrates being less toxic compared to the other two. Nitrates can go up to 40 without much problems.

A good water change schedule and deep vac of gravel that doesn't have plants will help.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

PH.7.2
Ammonia..0
Nitrite.. .25
nitrate.. 5.0

where these water parameters ok for what i have in the tank or do i need to add somthing to make it better, in the canister filter i have the bottom EHEIM EHFISUBSTRAT, then sponge, carbon, then sponge, bio chem ZORB, then sponge, and filter floss on top before it come out, is that what i should use do do i need somthing else in there and what order should i put them in there


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Put items in the filter like the instructions state. I have a 2217 and don't recall any sponges in mine. Why are you using the zorb?


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I was gonna say isn't the bio-zorb kinda useless?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey ben, the sponges are the round green things that came with it when i bought the aquarium, there was 2 for each one, i got teh aquarium, stand, 2 Ehiem 2217 and driftwood for 200 bucks, i did it like the guy i bought it from said to put in, he said thats what he did and didnt have any problems with it, the only problem is he didnt have the box or instructions with it anymore, i have looked at petco/petsmart and they dont have anymore im kinda lost of what should be in it


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

the sponges arre the filter pads sorry got that wrong,


----------

